# تعلم وإحترف Master Cam V9



## عمار باقر سالم (30 أغسطس 2008)

يسرني إخواني أن أقدم لكم الرابط التالي وهو موجود في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية في هذا المنتدى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100235.html
أسألكم الدعاء للعراق وخروج المحتل


----------



## عماد الدين73 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين والله يراكم


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للاخ الفاضل انا نزلت هذا الاصدار بالفعل وقمنت بتثبيته ولكن وجدته واجهة البنامج صعبة التعامل معها جدا جدا


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

